# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Και τσουπ. παλι εδω οι νοσοφοβικιΑ

## Fleur

να'μαι παλι. ξερω ναι ελειψα αλλά μια η διαγραφη του θρετ μου, μια η δουλεια εξαφανίστηκα το έρμο.
Πως παμε οι νοσοφοβικοι και οι λοιποι γαδοπληκτοι;
εγω παιρνω κανονικα τα εφεξορ μου ο πονολαιμος που είχα νομιζω οτι καλυτερεψε αλλα προχθες ανακαλυψα πισω στον ουρανισκο μου εναν ερεθισμό με δυο τρια πιο εντονα κοκκινα σημεια...σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα ειχα παει ηδη σε γιατρο αλλα λεω να περιμενω να δω τι γινεται. επισης διαβασα στις παρενεργειες του εφεξορ οτι παιζει και η στοματιτιδα καμμια φορα....θα δειξει. περιμενω τα νεα σας.

----------


## Stavros

το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης (απαγορεύονται οι διαγνώσεις στο φόρουμ)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ξαναρουτου κιαπιδου... τα νυχιασ ... τα τρους ακουμα?.. ελα πες την αληθεια δεν θα σι μαλουσου...

----------


## Fleur

τα τρωω τα ρημαδια μωρε...ο πονολαιμος μωρε αλλες φορες υπαρχει αλλες οχι..τωρα ας πουμε που εχω αγχωθει χειροτερεψε...εντωμεταξυ η συναδελφος που σας ελεγα οτι πιστευα οτι με κολλησε γιατι ηταν εναμισυ μηνα και αρρωστη και δεν πηγαινε στο γιατρο εκανε βρογχιτιδα. οποτε τι να πω...ο γιατρος βεβαια της εδωσε ζιθρομαξ που τα θεωρω πολυ αποτελεσματικοτερη αντιβιωση απο τα αμοξιλ που επαιρνα..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

οταν ξαναπας στον γιατρο θελω να το θυμηθεις να του το πεις οτι τρως τα νυχια σου ...μηπως εχει καποια σχεση και αυτο με τον πονολαιμο σου. Η συναδελφος σου καπνιζει ?

----------


## Fleur

καπνιζε και το εχει κοψει πολυ προσφατα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

η βροχιτιδα ειναι πολυ συνηθισμενη σε μας τους καπνιστες ... για σενα υποθετω καποια μολυνσουλα λογω των νυχιων .. οπως και να χει αν και οποτε μπορεσεις ..πήγαινε και δες τον γιατρο σου.

----------


## Fleur

εγω νομιζω παιδια σε σχεση με τον λαιμο που λεμε, οτι τον ερεθισα περισσοτερο με τα γιατροσοφια, τα χεξαλεν, τις γαργαρες συνεχομενα κλπ...και ισως αυτον τον ερεθισμο να ειναι και αυτη σαν κοκκινιλα στον λαρυγγα. γιαυτο ισως τωρα που σταματησα να κανω οτιδηποτε ψιλοηρεμησε. συνεχιζω βεβαια οτι μπορει να ειναι και απο το εφεξορ ίσως...

----------


## Stavros

Πονόλαιμος που χειροτερεύει με το άγχος,δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ανησυχεί.
Από την άλλη,αν έχει παρέλθει και ο μήνας,θα πρέπει να σε δει η Γιατρός σου για να δει αν υπήρξει βελτίωση.
Ο επανέλεγχος κρίνεται αναγκαίος.Έστω και 30% βελτίωση να υπάρχει,τελειώνουν τα κακά σενάρια.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εγω νομιζω παιδια σε σχεση με τον λαιμο που λεμε, οτι τον ερεθισα περισσοτερο με τα γιατροσοφια, τα χεξαλεν, τις γαργαρες συνεχομενα κλπ...και ισως αυτον τον ερεθισμο να ειναι και αυτη σαν κοκκινιλα στον λαρυγγα. γιαυτο ισως τωρα που σταματησα να κανω οτιδηποτε ψιλοηρεμησε. συνεχιζω βεβαια οτι μπορει να ειναι και απο το εφεξορ ίσως...


...αληθεια πως τα πας με το εφεξορ και τον καινουριο γιατρο?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πονόλαιμος που χειροτερεύει με το άγχος,δεν μπορεί ποτέ να ανησυχεί.
> Από την άλλη,αν έχει παρέλθει και ο μήνας,θα πρέπει να σε δει η Γιατρός σου για να δει αν υπήρξει βελτίωση.
> Ο επανέλεγχος κρίνεται αναγκαίος.Έστω και 30% βελτίωση να υπάρχει,τελειώνουν τα κακά σενάρια.


ναι και εγω συμφωνω με τον Σταυρο, θα σε ηρεμισει και για τις κοκκινιλες στον ουρανισκο... τωρα ποτε να προλάβεις θα μου πεις ...και θα χεις δικιο... χμ...

----------


## madiwasp

Φλερουυυλααα..που να δεις το δικο μου το λαιμο πως ειναι!!! Θα φρικαρεις!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

επιδημία επεσε?? τι εχει ο λαιμος σου ?? την αρπαξες και εσυ???

----------


## Fleur

τι επαθε ο λαιμός σου μαντυ; καλημέρα παιδιά. σήμερα καθόλου πονόλαιμος ή μπορω να πω ελαχιστος οταν το σκεφτομαι. θα παω απο βδομαδα που οντως κλεινει μήνας αν συνεχισει Σταυρουκο και εγω πιστευω οτι ενας επανελεγχος πρεπει να γινει και φυσικα να κανω και τις εξετασεις μου επιτέλους τουλαχιστον γενική και βιοχημικες... 
βεβαια απο χθες εχω μπουκωμα με συναχι, δηλαδη οτι ναναι... θα με παει μεχρι τελους του ετους αυτη η μαλακια

----------


## Fleur

ρεα με το εφεξορ παω καλα. συνεδριες θα ξεκινησω παλι απο την αρχη του ετους γιατι στενεψαν λιγο τα οικονομικα και να σου πω την αληθεια αγχωθηκα σε καποιες φασεις περισσοτερο παρα ηρεμησα. η ψυχολογος που ειχα παλαιοτερα εφευγα και ενιωθα οτι "μου εφευγε ένα βαρος" ....σ'αυτον οχι τοσο...

----------


## madiwasp

> τι επαθε ο λαιμός σου μαντυ; καλημέρα παιδιά. σήμερα καθόλου πονόλαιμος ή μπορω να πω ελαχιστος οταν το σκεφτομαι. θα παω απο βδομαδα που οντως κλεινει μήνας αν συνεχισει Σταυρουκο και εγω πιστευω οτι ενας επανελεγχος πρεπει να γινει και φυσικα να κανω και τις εξετασεις μου επιτέλους τουλαχιστον γενική και βιοχημικες... 
> βεβαια απο χθες εχω μπουκωμα με συναχι, δηλαδη οτι ναναι... θα με παει μεχρι τελους του ετους αυτη η μαλακια


Ο λαιμος μου πισω πισω στον ουρανισκο ειναι κατακοκκινος και εχει κατι σαν φουσκαλες!!! Χαλι μαυρο δηλαδη..κι εγω καλυτερα ειμαι με τον πονολαιμο αλλα αυτες οι κοκκινιλες δε λενε να φυγουν με τιποτα

----------


## Fleur

γενικα οι τραυματισμοι του βλεννογονου το ξερω οτι μας ανησυχουν πανω απο τις 3 εβδομαδες και μετα αλλα οπως γνωριζετε εγω παντα θα ανησυχω...

----------


## madiwasp

> γενικα οι τραυματισμοι του βλεννογονου το ξερω οτι μας ανησυχουν πανω απο τις 3 εβδομαδες και μετα αλλα οπως γνωριζετε εγω παντα θα ανησυχω...


Ετσι ειμαστε εμεις οι νοσοφοβικοι..με καθρεφτακι κυκλοφορω ολη μερα και το κοιταζω

----------


## Fleur

και εγω μια απο τα ιδια. ειναι σαν μικρα στιγματακια κοκκινα, και ενα δυο πιο μεγαλα αλλα οχι φουσκαλες...ουτε ενοχλουν....

----------


## madiwasp

> και εγω μια απο τα ιδια. ειναι σαν μικρα στιγματακια κοκκινα, και ενα δυο πιο μεγαλα αλλα οχι φουσκαλες...ουτε ενοχλουν....


Τα δικα μου ειναι σαν κιτρινωπες φουσκαλες σε κοκκινο φοντο!! Αυτα που μου περιγραφεις τα εβγαλα περυσι ατο μαγουλο εσωτερικα..εκαναν 2 εβδομαδες να μου φυγουν..δεν εμαθα ποτε τι ηταν..το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναινοτι τα εβγαλα μετα απο στοματικα διαλυμματα που χρησιμοποιουσα ..ειχα φοβηθει πολυ...και δεν πονουσαν καθολου....δεν ενιωθα τιποτα..απλα υπηρχαν

----------


## Constantly curious

Κοριτσια απο αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα ταλαιπωρηστε ? οχι τωρα, γενικα.
Εμενα με πιανει ανοιξη παντα, τι συμβαινει και με επιασε μες το χειμωνα δεν καταλαβαινω.

----------


## madiwasp

> Κοριτσια απο αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα ταλαιπωρηστε ? οχι τωρα, γενικα.
> Εμενα με πιανει ανοιξη παντα, τι συμβαινει και με επιασε μες το χειμωνα δεν καταλαβαινω.


CC μου εχω τον αντρα μου με αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα...τον πιανει απο χειμωνα μεχρι αρχες καλοκαιριου...με φταρνισμα πανω απο 50 φορες το λεπτο!!! Υποφερει πολυ...και το εχει πολλα χρονια..μια 7ετια σιγουρα...

----------


## Constantly curious

Μαντυ μου, υδροχοος ο αντρας σου ε?
Διαβαζω τωρα αρθρο που λεει η βιταμινη c βοηθαει.
Ο κνησμος και η αισθηση μονιμου φτερνισματος συν τα ματια με δακρυα... πακετακι ντελορ.

Τοσο νωρις ποτε δεν με επιανε... σνιφ...:(

----------


## madiwasp

Ο αντρας μου ειναι σκορπιος! :P αλλα το θεμα που εχει με τη ρινιτιδα ειναι μεγαλο και τον πιανει αρχες χειμωνα για εναν παραξενο λογο!

----------


## Constantly curious

Αχου Σκορπιος !!! Ωραιο ζωδιο για μεγαλες αντοχες ... :cool:

Μαντυ με το καλο να σου ευχηθω για τον πριγκηπακο σου. :)

Μες το μηνα αυτο γεννας ?

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχου Σκορπιος !!! Ωραιο ζωδιο για μεγαλες αντοχες ... :cool:
> 
> Μαντυ με το καλο να σου ευχηθω για τον πριγκηπακο σου. :)
> 
> Μες το μηνα αυτο γεννας ?


Σ' αυχαριστω πολυ CC μου!!!!
Χαχαχα!!! Ναι απο αντοχες παμε πολυ καλα αν και τωρα στην εγκυμοσυνη κοντευω να το ξεχασω!!! 
Γεννάω απο 5 Φεβρουαριου και μετα...δεν ξερω ακριβως ποτε! Παντως 5 Φεβρουαριου μπαινω στο μηνα μου!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλησπέρα στα κουριτσια μου με τους λαιμους τους αρρωστους... μεχρι και το σισακι μου κολήσατε ρε!! τς τς τς!!!..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Σ' αυχαριστω πολυ CC μου!!!!
> Χαχαχα!!! Ναι απο αντοχες παμε πολυ καλα αν και τωρα στην εγκυμοσυνη κοντευω να το ξεχασω!!! 
> Γεννάω απο 5 Φεβρουαριου και μετα...δεν ξερω ακριβως ποτε! Παντως 5 Φεβρουαριου μπαινω στο μηνα μου!


υδροχόος ή ψαρακι ο αρχοντας...σωστα σισοπατερα?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα μου, αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα παλι, δεν ειναι ιος ειναι ενα ενοχλητικο αψου αψου συν κατι ματια τουμπανο --- Πως εισαι ρεα μου εσυ ? δουλεια φανταζομαι ε?

Μαντυ με το καλο αφου γεννησεις αν θες θα σου βγαλω και τον χαρτη του μικρου.

Ρεα αυτα που εγραψες στο κουτσουνι τα βρηκα παρα πολυ ευστοχα και συγκινητικα, για το θεμα αναληψης ευθυνης και μεγαλωματος ενος πλασματος.
Γυρισες δυναμικα και παρα πολυ καλα !!!!!!!! Η εργασιοθεραπεια βοηθησε? Το βιβλιο το τελειωσες φανταζομαι ε?

----------


## madiwasp

Ρεουλα μουυυυ!!! Τι κανεις??? Ασε αρρωσταινουμε ολοι ο ενας μετα τον αλλο!!
CC μου εννοειται θα μου βγαλεις τον αστρολογικο χαρτη!!! Ελπιζω να βγει υδροχοος ρε παιδια!!! Εχω διαβασει οτι οι αντρες ιχθεις ρεπουν προς τις καταχρησεις και τον τζογο και γενικοτερα την παρανομια!!! Τι εχω να τραβηξω η δολια η μανα αν μου βγει ψαρακι???!! Θα μπαινοβγαινουμε στον Κορυδαλλο???

----------


## Constantly curious

Αχ βρε μαντουλα, σε ευχαριστω, με εκανες και γελασα. 
Οχι τα ψαρακια ειναι αξιαγαπητα αρκει να τα βοηθησεις απο παιδικη ηλικεια να εξωτερικευουν τον συναισθηματικο τους κοσμο, κατ αυτον τον τροπο δεν καταληγουν σε ουσιες ουτε εθισμους.

Αν ειναι Υδροχοοακι ετοιμασου για απειρο ερωτηματολογιο. Χε

----------


## Fleur

ένα θα σου πω μάντυ. εγω ειμαι ψαρακι.αυτό αρκεί.
σισι ακομα να μου πειτε τι σημαινουν ολα αυτα του χαρτη μου....:Ρ (απαιτητικο κοινο)
μαρη ρεα τι να καμω; μου χουν σπασει τα νευρα

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχ βρε μαντουλα, σε ευχαριστω, με εκανες και γελασα. 
> Οχι τα ψαρακια ειναι αξιαγαπητα αρκει να τα βοηθησεις απο παιδικη ηλικεια να εξωτερικευουν τον συναισθηματικο τους κοσμο, κατ αυτον τον τροπο δεν καταληγουν σε ουσιες ουτε εθισμους.
> 
> Αν ειναι Υδροχοοακι ετοιμασου για απειρο ερωτηματολογιο. Χε


Υδροχοος ειναι ο μπαμπας μου...ειναι ο μοναδικος ανθρωπος που θα τσακωθω και θα βριστω μαζι του και σε 2 λεπτα θα αγκαλιαζομαστε!!! 
Με ψαρακια δεν εχει τυχει να εχω εμπειρια....

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλε φλερ, δεν διαβασες την αναλυση ? Να σου πω, πηγες σε γιατρο να δει αυτα που εβγαλες ? Και μη το ξανα επαναλαβεις αυτο με τις καραμελες, η υπερ αποστειρωση μερικες φορες δημιουργει το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα !!!

Μαντουλα μου, εσω ετοιμη για χαρτη του μικρου, να μαστε ολοι γεροι και δυνατοι και θα στον στειλω φυσικα. Εχεις ετοιμασει το δωματιο του, μπλε χρωματα, κουνια, καθισματακι αυτοκινητου και δε συμμαζευεται ? Αχ... να δω αν θα αξιωθω ποτε να γινω μανα ( Δημητρα απο το "σ αγαπω-μ αγαπας τη σειρα" -εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα ??? χε

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

χαχαχαχα μαμη...ενα θα σου πω, υδροχόος ειναι ο σταυρος και ψαρια εγω και η φλερ!!..διαλεξε και πάρε !!! απο την ροπή προς τα κοψίδια ...εγω για καρχαρία τον κοβω!!!

σισι μου για αυτην την αλεργεια παιρνεις τιποτα ή κυκλοφορεις με κοκκινη μυτουλα σαν τον ρουντολφ το ελαφακι:p

φλερ γιατι εχεις νευρα μαριιι ..??ποιος σε πειραξε να καθαρισωωωωω???? το δικαααανοοοο!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω δουλεια...κοιμαμαι ορθια γτ δεν με επαιρνε ο υπνος το βραδυ καθόλου. το βιβλίο οχι δεν το τελειωσα ακομα, ζητημα να χω προλάβει να πάω 3 σελιδες στην αυτολύπηση...πάντως λέει ενδιαφεροντα πράγματα..
αντε για να ολοκληρωσω το καρε και εγω εχω εναν ενοχλητικο τσιγαροβηχα... 300 χρόνια καπνίζω και αυτος ο λαιμος δεν λαει να εκπαιδευτει καθολου στην πισσα!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

αχ ρεα, η μυτουλα κοκκινιζει παντα οταν εχει κρυο αλλα με την αλλεργια εχω αλλο πακετο γτ προκαλειται ερεθισμος

Εν κατακλειδι στις 25 με κοβω να φαινομαι τελειωμενη

* αρα οταν σχολασεις θα πας να την πεσεις ?

----------


## Constantly curious

Αν εχει δοκιμασει καμια σας βιταμινες σε συσκευασια για μαλλια - αν θελει να μ στειλει πμ να μην παρω στη τυχη και τα κλαιω.

----------


## χτπ

> Ετσι ειμαστε εμεις οι νοσοφοβικοι..με καθρεφτακι κυκλοφορω ολη μερα και το κοιταζω


Εγω επισης ανοιγω και φλας στο κινητο, για να το βλεπω καλυτερα :rolleyes:

----------


## madiwasp

Αληθεια Ρεα?? Ειστε ψαρακια?? Ε τοτε ας μου βγει ψαρι!!! Αν και δεν ξερω το ζωδιο σας πως ειναι οταν βγαινει σε αντρικη εκδοση! Αλλα οντως εχει ροπη στα κοψιδια!!!
CC μου θα γινεις κι εσυ μανα!!! Αφου εγινα εγω θα γινετε ολες!!! Το λεω γιατι ελεγα οτι θελω καριερες και ιστοριες και παιδια μετα τα 40... Και τσουπ!!! Μας την εσκασε ο μπομπος!!!

----------


## kutchunie

> Κοριτσια απο αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα ταλαιπωρηστε ? οχι τωρα, γενικα.
> Εμενα με πιανει ανοιξη παντα, τι συμβαινει και με επιασε μες το χειμωνα δεν καταλαβαινω.


Constantly curious κι εγώ εχω αλλεργική ρινιτιδα και επιπεφικίτιδα. Η ανοιξιάτικη "επίσκεψη" μπορεί να δείχνει αλλεργιογόνο τυπου γύρη, αλλά και φωτοευαισθησία. Αν προκειτε για φωτοευαισθησια, το καλοκαίρι τα συμπτώματα σταματούν γιατί μετά απο καθημερινη εκθεση σε εκτεταμένο ηλιακό φως, ο οργανισμός παθαίνει κάτι σαν "ανοσία". Αν τις τελευταίες μέρες που εχει καλό καιρό εκτέθηκες αρκετες ωρες στον ήλιο, ισως να φταίει αυτό. Βεβαια, αν εχεις αλλάξει απορρυπαντικό για τα ρούχα ή βρεθηκες σε αρκετά σκονισμένο και υγρο μερος όπου τα ακάραια κάνουν πάρτι ή ακόμα και αν έχεις φορέσει κάποιο καλλυντικό που δεν είχες δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν το οποίο να περιέχει ίχνη μεταξιού, τότε η χειμερινή επισκεψουλα της αλλεργίας μπορεί να μην είναι παραλλογη

----------


## madiwasp

> Εγω επισης ανοιγω και φλας στο κινητο, για να το βλεπω καλυτερα :rolleyes:


Παντα με φλας Φλερουλα μου!!!! Λες κι ακουω εμενα!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εγω επισης ανοιγω και φλας στο κινητο, για να το βλεπω καλυτερα :rolleyes:


χαχαχα...μην δινεις ιδεες!!!..ειναι ικανη να πάρει φακο!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

Μαντυ η αληθεια ειναι πως δινεις ελπιδα με αυτο το ποστ. Εχεις κανει και μεταπτυχιακο ε? Πανω σε τι ? Αν θες λες.

Για βιταμινη για μαλλια καμια ιδεα? εχω βαρεθει να μαζευω τουφες, αλλη μια παραλλαγη, αντι για σεπτεμβρη το περναω δεκεμβρη

----------


## madiwasp

> Καλε φλερ, δεν διαβασες την αναλυση ? Να σου πω, πηγες σε γιατρο να δει αυτα που εβγαλες ? Και μη το ξανα επαναλαβεις αυτο με τις καραμελες, η υπερ αποστειρωση μερικες φορες δημιουργει το αντιθετο αποτελεσμα !!!
> 
> Μαντουλα μου, εσω ετοιμη για χαρτη του μικρου, να μαστε ολοι γεροι και δυνατοι και θα στον στειλω φυσικα. Εχεις ετοιμασει το δωματιο του, μπλε χρωματα, κουνια, καθισματακι αυτοκινητου και δε συμμαζευεται ? Αχ... να δω αν θα αξιωθω ποτε να γινω μανα ( Δημητρα απο το "σ αγαπω-μ αγαπας τη σειρα" -εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα ??? χε


Δεν εχω ετοιμασει τιποτα ακομη!! Να γεννηθει με το καλο και θα τσακιστω να τα ετοιμασουν ολα οι αλλοι!!! Δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω και μ' αυτο!!! Θα αναλαβει η χαζογιαγια η μανα μου για τα της διακοσμησης του παιδικου!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αχ ρεα, η μυτουλα κοκκινιζει παντα οταν εχει κρυο αλλα με την αλλεργια εχω αλλο πακετο γτ προκαλειται ερεθισμος
> 
> Εν κατακλειδι στις 25 με κοβω να φαινομαι τελειωμενη
> 
> * αρα οταν σχολασεις θα πας να την πεσεις ?


εινια σεξη η κοκκινη μυτουλα ... αρεσει στο αρσενικο φυλλο ...οποτε δες το θετικα ..εσυ θα φτερνιζεσαι και θα σκορπας τον πόθο!!!... δεν καταλαβα τι βιταμίνες ειναι αυτες παιδιμου???

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Constantly curious κι εγώ εχω αλλεργική ρινιτιδα και επιπεφικίτιδα. Η ανοιξιάτικη "επίσκεψη" μπορεί να δείχνει αλλεργιογόνο τυπου γύρη, αλλά και φωτοευαισθησία. Αν προκειτε για φωτοευαισθησια, το καλοκαίρι τα συμπτώματα σταματούν γιατί μετά απο καθημερινη εκθεση σε εκτεταμένο ηλιακό φως, ο οργανισμός παθαίνει κάτι σαν "ανοσία". Αν τις τελευταίες μέρες που εχει καλό καιρό εκτέθηκες αρκετες ωρες στον ήλιο, ισως να φταίει αυτό. Βεβαια, αν εχεις αλλάξει απορρυπαντικό για τα ρούχα ή βρεθηκες σε αρκετά σκονισμένο και υγρο μερος όπου τα ακάραια κάνουν πάρτι ή ακόμα και αν έχεις φορέσει κάποιο καλλυντικό που δεν είχες δοκιμάσει στο παρελθόν το οποίο να περιέχει ίχνη μεταξιού, τότε η χειμερινή επισκεψουλα της αλλεργίας μπορεί να μην είναι παραλλογη


η επιπεφικιτιδα ειναι το κριθαρακι που λέμε??

----------


## kutchunie

Ρεα όχι, κοκκινιζουν τα ματια και δακρίζουν όλη την ώρα, αλλεργεία των ματιών είναι. Σα κλαίουσα γίνεσαι :P

----------


## madiwasp

> Μαντυ η αληθεια ειναι πως δινεις ελπιδα με αυτο το ποστ. Εχεις κανει και μεταπτυχιακο ε? Πανω σε τι ? Αν θες λες.
> 
> Για βιταμινη για μαλλια καμια ιδεα? εχω βαρεθει να μαζευω τουφες, αλλη μια παραλλαγη, αντι για σεπτεμβρη το περναω δεκεμβρη


Εκανα μεταπτυχιακο στη διοικηση επιχειρησεων με ειδικευση στον εξωτερικο ελεγχο...και ξεκιναω δειλα δειλα διαδικασιες για διδακτορικο αλλα δεν το βλεπω για συντομα!! 
Επειδη και εγω χανω τουφες ενα εχω να σου πω!!! Παρε σιδηρο!!! Κανει φοβερη δουλεια...εγω παιρνω αναγκαστικα λογω εγκυμοσυνης και εχω δει μεγαλη διαφορα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν εχω ετοιμασει τιποτα ακομη!! Να γεννηθει με το καλο και θα τσακιστω να τα ετοιμασουν ολα οι αλλοι!!! Δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω και μ' αυτο!!! Θα αναλαβει η χαζογιαγια η μανα μου για τα της διακοσμησης του παιδικου!!


χαχαχα...ωχ ..οι γιαγιαδες θα το τιγκαρουν σε αρκουδακια και εικονισματα το δωματιο...αστες να το ευχαριστηθουν! σοφη σκεψη μαμη...

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα, βιταμινες για γερα μαλλακια και νυχακια. 
Κουτσουνι μελετησα πριν απο λιγο, επιπεφυκιτιδα περναω εδω και χρονια ανοιξη, τωρα ομως δεν ειναι τοσο ο κνησμος στους οφθαλμους οσο στο ρινικο κεφαλαιο, αεριζω τον χωρο, ξεσκονιζω, δεν αλλαξα καλλυντικο, αλλα αλλαξα μαλακτικο. Λες να φταιει αυτο ? Γκρ....

Μαντουλα ειμαι τοσο εμμονικη που αν γινω μανα δεν θα αφηνω κουνουπι να πλησιαζει( ειχα παει για μπανιο με παρεα περσι και ειχαμε 2χρονων ανιψι φιλου ειχα κανει λιστα με το τι πρεπει να εχει το παιδι, ειδικα για τσιμπηματα) ας τα να πανε !!!!! αμα δε κανει καμια φιλη μπεμπε θα την τρεχω να διακοσμησουμε τον χωρο.
*σιδηρο παιρνω καθε μηνα γιατι εχω αναιμια, δε βλεπω βελτιωση.

----------


## kutchunie

δεν ξέρω για χάπια, αλλά ένα dercos σαμπουάν κάνει θαύματα, σε ενα μηνα το πολυ θα γεμίσεις τριχουλες στο κεφαλι σου και θα δυναμωσουν και οι υπάρχουσες. Σίδηρο, αν δεν εχεις πρόβλημα constantly δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να πάρεις, χωρία να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα όχι, κοκκινιζουν τα ματια και δακρίζουν όλη την ώρα, αλλεργεία των ματιών είναι. Σα κλαίουσα γίνεσαι :P


χαχαχα.. πάλι καλα να λες ...το κριθαρακι ειναι λιγο σιχαμενο ...ενω το δικο σου ειναι ποιητικο!!!!

----------


## Constantly curious

> δεν ξέρω για χάπια, αλλά ένα dercos σαμπουάν κάνει θαύματα, σε ενα μηνα το πολυ θα γεμίσεις τριχουλες στο κεφαλι σου και θα δυναμωσουν και οι υπάρχουσες. Σίδηρο, αν δεν εχεις πρόβλημα constantly δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να πάρεις, χωρία να ξέρω κάτι παραπάνω


μου εχουν πει για αυτο θα κανω αναζητηση ασαπ. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## χτπ

ΧΑ ΧΑ μαρτυριο.... Τωρα με την δερματιτιδα στα χερια, λεω να κυκλοφορω με γαντια παντου, πολλες πληγες στα χερια(αναθεματισμενα μικροβια χαχαχα).... κουστηκο... χεχε!!!

----------


## kutchunie

Constantly πριν πάρεις χαπι ή χρησημοποιησεις ρινικό σπρέι για την αλλεργία, πάρε μια βαθια ανασα με τη μουριτσα χωμενη σε φρεσκοπλυμένο μπλουζακι. Αν νοιώσεις τσιμπιματακια έντονα σαν από καρφίτσα στον ρινικό σωλήνα, χάρισε το το άτιμο το μαλακτικό!

----------


## Constantly curious

Αχ... ατιμη ευαισθησια ... τι ελλειψη σιδηρου, τι αλλεργια, τι αγχος - οποιος με παντρευτει θα κανει τον νοσοκομο, μηπως να μπλεξω εν τελει με παρθενο ?
:p

----------


## kutchunie

> χαχαχα.. πάλι καλα να λες ...το κριθαρακι ειναι λιγο σιχαμενο ...ενω το δικο σου ειναι ποιητικο!!!!


Εντελώς ποιητικό! ματια κατακόκκινα με τσιμπλες, μυτη να τρεχει και κατακόκκινη... Ωδή στο μυξόκλαμμα! :P

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εντελώς ποιητικό! ματια κατακόκκινα με τσιμπλες, μυτη να τρεχει και κατακόκκινη... Ωδή στο μυξόκλαμμα! :P


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

τα ειπες ολαααααααααα !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σισι εκτος απο τριχοπτωση εχεις κάποιο αλλο θεμα με τα μαλια σου η τα νυχια σου?

----------


## kutchunie

> Αχ... ατιμη ευαισθησια ... τι ελλειψη σιδηρου, τι αναιμια, τι αλλεργια, τι αγχος - οποιος με παντρευτει θα κανει τον νοσοκομο, μηπως να μπλεξω εν τελει με παρθενο ?


Είμαστε παρθενοι κι εγω και ο αντρας μου. Δε ξερω αν φταιει το ζώδιο, αλλά αντλούμε ικανοποίηση απο το να προσέχουμε ο ένας τον άλλο

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εντελώς ποιητικό! ματια κατακόκκινα με τσιμπλες, μυτη να τρεχει και κατακόκκινη... Ωδή στο μυξόκλαμμα! :P


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα..

----------


## Constantly curious

> σισι εκτος απο τριχοπτωση εχεις κάποιο αλλο θεμα με τα μαλια σου η τα νυχια σου?


εχω το εξης, οταν στρεσαρομαι αλλαζει το ph του τριχωτου του κεφαλιου δε κραταει πανω απο μηνα. Μεσα σε εναν χρονο παντα για ενα μηνα περιπου εχω εντονη τριχοπτωση λενε πως ειναι μεσα σε λογικα πλαισια οποτε δεν ταραζομαι αλλα τωρα μου τη βαρεσε και θα ενισχυσω το συστημα. Συν οτι ως αναιμικη εχω μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια και ευκολες ταχυκαρδιες.

----------


## Constantly curious

> Είμαστε παρθενοι κι εγω και ο αντρας μου. Δε ξερω αν φταιει το ζώδιο, αλλά αντλούμε ικανοποίηση απο το να προσέχουμε ο ένας τον άλλο


Ωρες ωρες πιστευω οτι εχω ωροσκοπο παρθενο τελικα, την βρισκω με την αρχειοθετηση απιστευτα, την βρισκω με το πλυσιμο, κουβαλαω παντα ενα προσωπικο φαρμακειο και εφοδιαζω τους γυρω απο βιταμινες εως αντικουνουπικα.
Για αυτο φοβαμαι οτι αν κανω μπεμπε, θα τους εχω σε καραντινα...
* μεχρι τοτε βεβαια... βλεπουμε.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΧΑ ΧΑ μαρτυριο.... Τωρα με την δερματιτιδα στα χερια, λεω να κυκλοφορω με γαντια παντου, πολλες πληγες στα χερια(αναθεματισμενα μικροβια χαχαχα).... κουστηκο... χεχε!!!


να πάρεις δανδελωτα να πουλήσεις και ιματζ..;)..καποια διασημη το εκανε αυτο ... ποια ήταν που φοραγε πάντα γαντια?.. ειναι αλλεργια και η δερματιτιδα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ωρες ωρες πιστευω οτι εχω ωροσκοπο παρθενο τελικα, την βρισκω με την αρχειοθετηση απιστευτα, την βρισκω με το πλυσιμο, κουβαλαω παντα ενα προσωπικο φαρμακειο και εφοδιαζω τους γυρω απο βιταμινες εως αντικουνουπικα.
> Για αυτο φοβαμαι οτι αν κανω μπεμπε, θα τους εχω σε καραντινα...
> * μεχρι τοτε βεβαια... βλεπουμε.


χαχαχαχα...κυνοδοντας και ετσι?

----------


## madiwasp

Κοριτσια να σας πω κι εγω τι μου κολλησε τωρα τελευταια...εχω κατι σαν μουδιασμα- μυρμιγκιασμα αριστερα στην ωμοπλατη..στο υψος της καρδιας..το νιωθω συγκεκριμενες στιγμες μεσα στη μερα...οχι συνεχομενα..βεβαια λενε οτι η εγκυμοσυνη τα εχει αυτα..αλλα το εχω περιπου 2 εβδομαδες τωρα καθε μερα...και ειναι και συγκεκριμενο σημειο..και βασικα εχω χεστει λιγο πανω μου!

----------


## Constantly curious

> χαχαχαχα...κυνοδοντας και ετσι?


αναφερεσαι στην ταινια ? δεν την ειδα...
απλα πραγματα θα τους βαζω ολους να αποστειρωνουν τα χερια τους πριν πιασουν το παιδι, εναλλακτικη εικονα σωσω επιτρεπει κορινα να δει τον γιο , χαχαχαχα

----------


## kutchunie

μήπως φταίει κανένα εσώρουχο madiwasp ή μήπως κουράζεις/επιβαρύνεις το σημείο με κάποιο τρόπο;

----------


## Constantly curious

> Κοριτσια να σας πω κι εγω τι μου κολλησε τωρα τελευταια...εχω κατι σαν μουδιασμα- μυρμιγκιασμα αριστερα στην ωμοπλατη..στο υψος της καρδιας..το νιωθω συγκεκριμενες στιγμες μεσα στη μερα...οχι συνεχομενα..βεβαια λενε οτι η εγκυμοσυνη τα εχει αυτα..αλλα το εχω περιπου 2 εβδομαδες τωρα καθε μερα...και ειναι και συγκεκριμενο σημειο..και βασικα εχω χεστει λιγο πανω μου!


το μυρμιγκιασμα σου προτεινω να το δεις σαν κατι ευχαριστο και οχι ανησυχητικο, εγω το εχω στα χερια πολυ εντονα. Λεω στον εαυτο μου - ηρεμησε ειναι σαν τον λοξυγκα, περναει-
και περναει :) και αψουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## kutchunie

> αναφερεσαι στην ταινια ? δεν την ειδα...
> απλα πραγματα θα τους βαζω ολους να αποστειρωνουν τα χερια τους πριν πιασουν το παιδι, εναλλακτικη εικονα σωσω επιτρεπει κορινα να δει τον γιο , χαχαχαχα


Βασικά το κόβω κι εγώ έτσι να γίνομαι, χώρια που αν συνεχίσω στο ίδιο μοτίβο θα τους... μυρίζω κιόλας πριν ζυγώσουν

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> εχω το εξης, οταν στρεσαρομαι αλλαζει το ph του τριχωτου του κεφαλιου δε κραταει πανω απο μηνα. Μεσα σε εναν χρονο παντα για ενα μηνα περιπου εχω εντονη τριχοπτωση λενε πως ειναι μεσα σε λογικα πλαισια οποτε δεν ταραζομαι αλλα τωρα μου τη βαρεσε και θα ενισχυσω το συστημα. Συν οτι ως αναιμικη εχω μεγαλυτερη ευαισθησια και ευκολες ταχυκαρδιες.


καλα και εγω στην αρχη την καταθλιψαρας σρο παρατσακ της καραφλας εφτασα...εχω επανελθει στα φυσιολογικα πλέον ...αλλα αυτη η μαλουρα που ειχα δεν υπάρχει πια :( εγω λέω να δοκιμασω το καστορέλαιο, το ακουω παντου και συνεχεια... και μην ακουσω εγω για καλλυντική π@π@ρια κατευθείαν να το δοκιμασω!οταν θα το βρω θα σου πω ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κοριτσια να σας πω κι εγω τι μου κολλησε τωρα τελευταια...εχω κατι σαν μουδιασμα- μυρμιγκιασμα αριστερα στην ωμοπλατη..στο υψος της καρδιας..το νιωθω συγκεκριμενες στιγμες μεσα στη μερα...οχι συνεχομενα..βεβαια λενε οτι η εγκυμοσυνη τα εχει αυτα..αλλα το εχω περιπου 2 εβδομαδες τωρα καθε μερα...και ειναι και συγκεκριμενο σημειο..και βασικα εχω χεστει λιγο πανω μου!


οχι βρε μαμη μου δεν πας για εμφραγμα, εκει μουδιαζει το χερι , οχι η ομωπλάτη, οντως ειναι της εγκυμοσυνης!..καπου το χα ξανακουσει...που ειναι και ο δοκτωρ σημερα ναμας διαφωτίσει... θα του χει φυγει η πιστη στη δουλεια του φουκαρα!

----------


## madiwasp

Οχι δεν φταιει το εσωρουχο γιατι στο σπιτι δε φοραω στηθοδεσμο...και μαλι το νιωθω...το νιωθω συνηθως οταν καμπουριαζω λιγο...πχ για να πλυνω πιατα..απλα παλι γυρναει το μυαλο μου στις νευρολογικες ασθενειες...ξερετε...ΣΚΠ και λοιπα!!

----------


## χτπ

> να πάρεις δανδελωτα να πουλήσεις και ιματζ..;)..καποια διασημη το εκανε αυτο ... ποια ήταν που φοραγε πάντα γαντια?.. ειναι αλλεργια και η δερματιτιδα?


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ λες?? να πουλησω και μουρη τουλαχιστον.... λεω να παρω σαν εκεινα της λαδυ γκαγκα, που φορουσε στο κοκκινο χαλι? θα μπορω να τα χρησιμοποιο και για τις δουλειες στο σπιτι ;)

δερματιτιδα απλα, ειναι και κληρονομικο μου λεει...

----------


## Constantly curious

> Βασικά το κόβω κι εγώ έτσι να γίνομαι, χώρια που αν συνεχίσω στο ίδιο μοτίβο θα τους... μυρίζω κιόλας πριν ζυγώσουν


Αν αφησω τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο παιζει να μαι τερμα σπαζα * μπιπ.
Καθαριζω εξονυχιστικα πληκτρολογια, κομπιουτερ τηλεορασης και παντα εχω ζευγαρια πλαστικα για αλλα σημεια πιο βακτηριογονα.

Η λογικη λεει πως τα παιδια κατα καποιο τροπο πρεπει να ναι εκτεθειμενα ετσι ωστε να δημιουργει ο οργανισμος τους αντισωματα, αλλά δεν ειναι ευκολο να δειξεις εγκρατεια στην προστασια καποιου, ειναι ?

----------


## madiwasp

> οχι βρε μαμη μου δεν πας για εμφραγμα, εκει μουδιαζει το χερι , οχι η ομωπλάτη, οντως ειναι της εγκυμοσυνης!..καπου το χα ξανακουσει...που ειναι και ο δοκτωρ σημερα ναμας διαφωτίσει... θα του χει φυγει η πιστη στη δουλεια του φουκαρα!


Ρεουλα μου ξερω γενικα οτι στην εγκυμοσυνη ανεβαινουν ολα τα οργανα μας πιο πανω..πνευμονες καρδια κλπ..προκειμενου να χωρεσει το μωρο..αλλα εγω φοβαμαι γιατι το εχω 2 εβδομαδες περιπου!

----------


## χτπ

> Οχι δεν φταιει το εσωρουχο γιατι στο σπιτι δε φοραω στηθοδεσμο...και μαλι το νιωθω...το νιωθω συνηθως οταν καμπουριαζω λιγο...πχ για να πλυνω πιατα..απλα παλι γυρναει το μυαλο μου στις νευρολογικες ασθενειες...ξερετε...ΣΚΠ και λοιπα!!


Πριν κατι μηνες και εγω ειχα αυτο το μουδιασμα, πηγα και σε νευρολογο.... 
Βεβαια σε εμενα δεν ηταν τιποτα, ψυχοσωματικο απλα, απο το αγχος... Εδω παιζουν και οι ορμονες....

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> αναφερεσαι στην ταινια ? δεν την ειδα...
> απλα πραγματα θα τους βαζω ολους να αποστειρωνουν τα χερια τους πριν πιασουν το παιδι, εναλλακτικη εικονα σωσω επιτρεπει κορινα να δει τον γιο , χαχαχαχα


καλυτερα μην την δεις !!!... 3 μερες εκανα να συνελθω!!!
εγω στον ανηψιο μου εκανα κανονικα τσαμπουκα!..ειχε ερθει μια ηλίθια που το παιδί της ειχε το προηγουμενο βραδυ πυρετο, στο νεογεννητο απόγονό μου τωρα και ηθελε να κανει παιχνιδακια με το δικο της..η νυφη μου κοτα..μουρμουραγε αλλα δεν εκανε τιποτα και παιρνω το παιδι απο την εμβελεια των μικροβιων του δικου της παιδιου και στραβωνει...μιλάμε για απύθμενη βλακεια και θρασσος... να τις προσεχετε αυτες ... το μωρο δεν πρεπει να ερθει σε επαφη με αλλα παιδακια μεχρι να δυναμωσουν τα αντισωματα... ουτε φιλια και σαλιαρισματα... οποις θελει να το δει θα το κοιταζει απο μακρυα σαν πίνακα..μετα οκ ας πλησιασουν ...αλλα στην αρχη τουλάχιστον πρεπει να είστε κέρβεροι!.. δεν το καταλαβαινουν τα ζωα!

----------


## Constantly curious

> καλυτερα μην την δεις !!!... 3 μερες εκανα να συνελθω!!!
> εγω στον ανηψιο μου εκανα κανονικα τσαμπουκα!..ειχε ερθει μια ηλίθια που το παιδί της ειχε το προηγουμενο βραδυ πυρετο, στο νεογεννητο απόγονό μου τωρα και ηθελε να κανει παιχνιδακια με το δικο της..η νυφη μου κοτα..μουρμουραγε αλλα δεν εκανε τιποτα και παιρνω το παιδι απο την εμβελεια των μικροβιων του δικου της παιδιου και στραβωνει...μιλάμε για απύθμενη βλακεια και θρασσος... να τις προσεχετε αυτες ... το μωρο δεν πρεπει να ερθει σε επαφη με αλλα παιδακια μεχρι να δυναμωσουν τα αντισωματα... ουτε φιλια και σαλιαρισματα... οποις θελει να το δει θα το κοιταζει απο μακρυα σαν πίνακα..μετα οκ ας πλησιασουν ...αλλα στην αρχη τουλάχιστον πρεπει να είστε κέρβεροι!.. δεν το καταλαβαινουν τα ζωα!


Ειμαι ΟμοΙδεατισα ! Ρεα απλα Respect.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ λες?? να πουλησω και μουρη τουλαχιστον.... λεω να παρω σαν εκεινα της λαδυ γκαγκα, που φορουσε στο κοκκινο χαλι? θα μπορω να τα χρησιμοποιο και για τις δουλειες στο σπιτι ;)
> 
> δερματιτιδα απλα, ειναι και κληρονομικο μου λεει...


χαχαχαχα...δεν παιρνεις και καμια ντουζινα χοιρινες μπριζόλες να τις φορέσεις οπως η λαιδη ... τωρα με την κριση σαν ξερολουκουμο θα σε κοιταζουν ουλοι!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεουλα μου ξερω γενικα οτι στην εγκυμοσυνη ανεβαινουν ολα τα οργανα μας πιο πανω..πνευμονες καρδια κλπ..προκειμενου να χωρεσει το μωρο..αλλα εγω φοβαμαι γιατι το εχω 2 εβδομαδες περιπου!


ναι για μουδιασματα και κραμπες ...οσο περναει ο καιρος θα τα αισθανεσαι...μεγαλώνει και ο αρχοντας ρε κοπελια θα σε ζουλαει μεχρι να βγει τωρα! ποσο ειμαστε μεχρι στιγμης 1100?? καλα θυμαμαι?

----------


## Constantly curious

Εχω και αλλη ερωτηση, ειστε ικανοποιημενες απο καμια κρεμα ή κανενα serum ? Εχω αποκτησει καθετη ρυτιδα και ψαχνω μετα μανιας το καλυτερο προιον να εξαφανιστει !!!
Δε θελω αλλο να τη βλεπω, ασε λεει που κατα τους κινεζους αναμεσα στα φρυδια υποδηλωνει θυμο - σωπα κατι μας ειπαν και αυτοι-

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ειμαι ΟμοΙδεατισα ! Ρεα απλα Respect.


χαχαχα..και ανταποδίδω συντροφισσα!!!... 
καλα η μαμη θα τοποθετησει κλιβανο στην εξωπορτα ... χαχαχαχα

----------


## madiwasp

> χαχαχα..και ανταποδίδω συντροφισσα!!!... 
> καλα η μαμη θα τοποθετησει κλιβανο στην εξωπορτα ... χαχαχαχα


Εννοειται θα τοποθετησω κλιβανο!!! Και θα υποχρεωνω οσους θελουν να δουν τον πιτσιρικο να φορανε ειδικη στολη..οπως στα εγκληματα...βασικα η Σωσω μπροστα μου θα μοιαζει με αγγελουδι!!! Αχαχαχαχα
Χτπ κι εσυ το ειχες τοσο καιρο αυτο το μουδιασμα? Εντωμεταξυ δεν ειναι ακριβως μουδιασμα..γιατι το δερμα μου το νιωθω κανονικα σ εκεινο το σημειο...απλα οταν καμπουριαζω λιγο νιωθω σαν ενα χερι να με ακουμπαει..σαν να μυρμιγκιαζει...και μετα απο λιγο με αφηνει...μετα ξανα τα ιδια..

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Εχω και αλλη ερωτηση, ειστε ικανοποιημενες απο καμια κρεμα ή κανενα serum ? Εχω αποκτησει καθετη ρυτιδα και ψαχνω μετα μανιας το καλυτερο προιον να εξαφανιστει !!!
> Δε θελω αλλο να τη βλεπω, ασε λεει που κατα τους κινεζους αναμεσα στα φρυδια υποδηλωνει θυμο - σωπα κατι μας ειπαν και αυτοι-


δεν εχει τοση σημασια η κρεμα οσο το συστημα..καθαρισμος ενυδατωση και αντηλιακη... το τριπτυχο της επιτυχίας ... εχω δει σημαντικη βελτιωση απο τοτε που εγινε ρουτινα ..και σκεψου 2 χρονια σε κατασταση λιωμα ποσο το ειχα παραμελησει το δερμα μου, γραφτηκα και σε μια εταιρία απο αυτες τις οικονομικες και εχω ξεγνοιασει απο αυτο το θεμα. πίστεψε με ...καποτε τα εσκαγα τρελα με τα καλλυντικα και γενικα ειναι ενας τομεας που τον εχω μελετησει πολυυυυ... τι δερμα εχεις και ποσ συχνα βαφεσαι?

----------


## madiwasp

> ναι για μουδιασματα και κραμπες ...οσο περναει ο καιρος θα τα αισθανεσαι...μεγαλώνει και ο αρχοντας ρε κοπελια θα σε ζουλαει μεχρι να βγει τωρα! ποσο ειμαστε μεχρι στιγμης 1100?? καλα θυμαμαι?


1200 γρ ειμαστε Ρεουλα μου!!! Ειμαστε χοντρουληδες εμεις!!! Αμε αμε!!! Το ανωτερο ηταν μεχρι 1100 γρ..αλλα εμεις τα ξεπερασαμε!!!

----------


## kutchunie

Το θέμα καθαριότητα και υγεία είναι βασικό ρε κορίτσια, μη τρελαθούμε. Αν καποιος ειναι αναισθητος και δε νοιαζεται για ένα βρεφος, αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ επικύνδινος ο πυρετος και οι λοιμώξεις στα βρέφοι. Ανθρωπος με συναισθηματα και αναγκες είναι και το παιδι. Οφείλεις να το προστατεύσεις και μέσω της υγιεινής, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, απο βλαμμένους ανθρώπους, αποκλείοντας κάθε δικό σου δικαίωμα στη "ντροπη" να προσβάλεις γνωστο ή καλεσμένο. Δεν είπαμε να πάει φανταρος ο αλλος και να τον ντυνεις, αυτο είναι άρρωστο και επιπλέον η υπερπροστατευτικότητα ευνουχίζει απο μια ηλικία και μετά, αλλά οφείλεις να προστατευσεις το μωράκι σου με κάθε τρόπο. Αν κάποιος έχει ανησυχίες για την υπερβολική αποστήρωση, μπορεί να συμβουλευτεί τον παιδίατρο. Ασε που μεσω του θυλασμου, όταν μπορει να γίνει, το παιδι αποκτά αντισωματα.
Εγώ γι αυτό τρελαίνομαι που έχω δυσθυμία, γιατί δεν θέλω να το στρεσάρω το έμβρυο. Δεν επέλεξε αυτό να έρθει στον κόσμο, οπότε οφείλουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να έχει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί.

----------


## Constantly curious

Μεικτου τυπου, σπυρακια εμφανιζω σπανια και αν ναι ειναι πηγουνι ή μυτη, το μετωπο ξηρο φουλ.
Δεν βαζω make up, εχω καλα προιοντα καθαρισμου φαρμακευτικα αλλά το μονο μειον ειναι η καθετη ρυτιδα, παρολο που βαζω σερουμ τοπικα δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενη.
Με το δερμα ειμαι σχολαστικη μπορω να πω

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> 1200 γρ ειμαστε Ρεουλα μου!!! Ειμαστε χοντρουληδες εμεις!!! Αμε αμε!!! Το ανωτερο ηταν μεχρι 1100 γρ..αλλα εμεις τα ξεπερασαμε!!!


χαχαχαχαχα... αμα λέω εγω!!!.. ο γιγαντας στα κανει τα μουδιασματα!!...κραμπες εχεις καθόλου?

----------


## Constantly curious

> Εγώ γι αυτό τρελαίνομαι που έχω δυσθυμία, γιατί δεν θέλω να το στρεσάρω το έμβρυο. Δεν επέλεξε αυτό να έρθει στον κόσμο, οπότε οφείλουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να έχει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί.


Κουτσουνι μου, να σου πω κατι ? Λογικο ειναι να εχεις και δυσθυμια, το παιδακι οταν θα μεγαλωσει θα νιωθει χαρα θα νιωθει και λυπη. Εισαι ομως συνειδητοποιημενη γυναικα και πιστευω πως θα εισαι παρα πολυ στοργικη μανουλα. Τα παιδια πιο πολυ θελουν ασφαλεια- σταθεροτητα- στοργη. Εγω θα σε στηριζω γιατι καταλαβαινω τους ενδοιασμους σου, επειδη εχω βρεθει σε περιβαλλον με παιδια, δεν θα το αναλυσω δημοσια, ειδα οτι η κακοποιηση που δεχθηκα μου λειτουργει στο αναποδο, βλεπω στα προσωπα παιδιων κατα καποιο τροπο τη δικη μου εμπειρια, ακομα και αν εχω φτασει σε βαθμο βρασμου-θυμου το πιο ακραιο που εχω κανει ειναι να πιασω αυτι--- ουτε καν να το τραβηξω--- με το που το επιασα φρικαρα και ειπα ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ ????

Οπως εγραψε και η ρεα μπορουμε να γινουμε πολυ καλυτερες απο αυτο που εισπραξαμε !!!

----------


## kutchunie

> Αν αφησω τον εαυτο μου ελευθερο παιζει να μαι τερμα σπαζα * μπιπ.
> Καθαριζω εξονυχιστικα πληκτρολογια, κομπιουτερ τηλεορασης και παντα εχω ζευγαρια πλαστικα για αλλα σημεια πιο βακτηριογονα.
> 
> Η λογικη λεει πως τα παιδια κατα καποιο τροπο πρεπει να ναι εκτεθειμενα ετσι ωστε να δημιουργει ο οργανισμος τους αντισωματα, αλλά δεν ειναι ευκολο να δειξεις εγκρατεια στην προστασια καποιου, ειναι ?



Και καλά κανεις και καθαρίζεις καλά constantly. έχεις ρινίτιδα και αν ζεις σε περιβάλλον με αλλεργιογόνα, όπως η σκόνη, μπορεί να περάσει απο το ανωτερο αναπνευστικό στο κατώτερο. 
Οταν πέρασα πριν 10 χρόνια περίπου το πιο εντονο καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο, με "τιμωρούσα" αμελώντας την προσωπική μου υγιεινή και πραγματικά πιστεύω πως το αντιθετο της καθαριότητας είναι το "άρρωστο"

Επίσης, η φύση είναι σοφή. Ακόμα και σε εντελως αποστηρωμένο περιβάλλον να μεγαλώνει ενα μωράκι, θα αποκτήσει αντισωματα, μεσω του θυλασμού ας πούμε. Αν είναι να εκθέσεις το παιδί σε κινδύνους λοιμώξεων και πυρετού όταν ακόμα είναι μωρακι, τότε ρε παιδια πως το προσέχεις ακριβώς?? Απλώς του αλλάζεις πάνες; Πιστεύω πως όταν ξέρεις να αγαπάς και να σέβεσαι, η προστασία του άλλου είναι έκφραση τρυφερότητας και αγάπης, όχι προβολή απωθημένων. Θα γίνω υπερπροστατευτική μάνα και θα επιτρέψω με μεγάλη χαρά την "χρησημοποίηση" μου απο το παιδί μου και για την σωστή βιολογική του ανάπτυξη και για την νοητική και αν χρειαστει θα πάρω και συμβουλές και είμαι περήφανη για τις προθέσεις μου

----------


## madiwasp

> χαχαχαχαχα... αμα λέω εγω!!!.. ο γιγαντας στα κανει τα μουδιασματα!!...κραμπες εχεις καθόλου?


Οχι κραμπες δεν ειχα καθολου!!! Παιρνω και μαγνησιο βεβαια

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Το θέμα καθαριότητα και υγεία είναι βασικό ρε κορίτσια, μη τρελαθούμε. Αν καποιος ειναι αναισθητος και δε νοιαζεται για ένα βρεφος, αυτός έχει το πρόβλημα. Είναι πολύ επικύνδινος ο πυρετος και οι λοιμώξεις στα βρέφοι. Ανθρωπος με συναισθηματα και αναγκες είναι και το παιδι. Οφείλεις να το προστατεύσεις και μέσω της υγιεινής, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, απο βλαμμένους ανθρώπους, αποκλείοντας κάθε δικό σου δικαίωμα στη "ντροπη" να προσβάλεις γνωστο ή καλεσμένο. Δεν είπαμε να πάει φανταρος ο αλλος και να τον ντυνεις, αυτο είναι άρρωστο και επιπλέον η υπερπροστατευτικότητα ευνουχίζει απο μια ηλικία και μετά, αλλά οφείλεις να προστατευσεις το μωράκι σου με κάθε τρόπο. Αν κάποιος έχει ανησυχίες για την υπερβολική αποστήρωση, μπορεί να συμβουλευτεί τον παιδίατρο. Ασε που μεσω του θυλασμου, όταν μπορει να γίνει, το παιδι αποκτά αντισωματα.
> Εγώ γι αυτό τρελαίνομαι που έχω δυσθυμία, γιατί δεν θέλω να το στρεσάρω το έμβρυο. Δεν επέλεξε αυτό να έρθει στον κόσμο, οπότε οφείλουμε να κάνουμε τα πάντα για να έχει ότι καλύτερο μπορεί.


ε ναι μην νομιζεις οτι ολοι εχουν την ευαισθησία και την λογική σου κουτς .. αν χρειαστει σε κανενα μοσχαρι να γινεις κακια ...θα γινεις κακια !! τοσο απλο. τωρα για την δυσθυμία, καταλαβαινω την ανησυχία σου...αλλα μηπως αυτη η ενοχικη σταση τα κανει χειροτερα τα πραγματα αποτι πραγματικα ειναι?

----------


## kutchunie

> Κουτσουνι μου, να σου πω κατι ? Λογικο ειναι να εχεις και δυσθυμια, το παιδακι οταν θα μεγαλωσει θα νιωθει χαρα θα νιωθει και λυπη. Εισαι ομως συνειδητοποιημενη γυναικα και πιστευω πως θα εισαι παρα πολυ στοργικη μανουλα. Τα παιδια πιο πολυ θελουν ασφαλεια- σταθεροτητα- στοργη. Εγω θα σε στηριζω γιατι καταλαβαινω τους ενδοιασμους σου, επειδη εχω βρεθει σε περιβαλλον με παιδια, δεν θα το αναλυσω δημοσια, *ειδα οτι η κακοποιηση που δεχθηκα μου λειτουργει στο αναποδο, βλεπω στα προσωπα παιδιων κατα καποιο τροπο τη δικη μου εμπειρια, ακομα και αν εχω φτασει σε βαθμο βρασμου-θυμου το πιο ακραιο που εχω κανει ειναι να πιασω αυτι--- ουτε καν να το τραβηξω--- με το που το επιασα φρικαρα και ειπα ΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ* ????
> 
> Οπως εγραψε και η ρεα μπορουμε να γινουμε πολυ καλυτερες απο αυτο που εισπραξαμε !!!


Εγώ απέφευγα να ερχομαι σε επαφη με παιδια. Φοβομουν και φοβαμαι ακομη μην τα πληγωσω. Με συγκινησε αυτο που εγραψες (και κλάαααμαα το κουτσούνι! σνιφ!)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Μεικτου τυπου, σπυρακια εμφανιζω σπανια και αν ναι ειναι πηγουνι ή μυτη, το μετωπο ξηρο φουλ.
> Δεν βαζω make up, εχω καλα προιοντα καθαρισμου φαρμακευτικα αλλά το μονο μειον ειναι η καθετη ρυτιδα, παρολο που βαζω σερουμ τοπικα δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενη.
> Με το δερμα ειμαι σχολαστικη μπορω να πω


η ρυτιδα ειναι απο τον ηλιο ..επειδη δεν φορας γυαλια ηλίου ? ποσο καιρο την εχεις? και τι σερουμ βαζεις?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα, βαζω και αντηλιακη αλλα οχι συχνα γιατι δεν εχω βρει την καταλληλη για το δερμα μου, πω ... ο ηλιος φταιει ? εγω νομιζα η ελλειπης ενυδατωση και το κατσουφιασμα. Της λιρακ το σερουμ βαζω, εχω δει διαφορα σε ενα ποσοστο αλλα θελω κατι καλυτερο. Τη ρυτιδα την απεκτησα το 2014 απο το μειζον επεισοδιο τωρα που το σκεφτομαι.... 


Κουτσουνι, θα το δεις... ενστικτωδως θα δινεις οτι δεν ελαβες. :D

----------


## kutchunie

Ρέα δεν ξέρω αν είναι για καλό ή για κακό, αλλά έτσι είμαι σε όλα. Ξεροκέφαλη και μέχρι να βρω τρόπο να λύσω ένα θέμα, τρώγομαι με τα ρούχα μου. Παντως σημερα που ξεφυγα απο τη δουλεια και ειστε κι εσεις και ξεχνιεμαι νοιωθω καλύτερα.


CC εγω ενα σερουμ της κλινικ χρησιμοποιώ αλλά δεν το χω και πολύ με όλα αυτα

----------


## Constantly curious

Εισαι ικανοποιημενη απο την κλινικ ? γενικως ακουω καλα λογια για τη συγκεκριμενη. Και εγω παρολο που τρεχουν τα ματια κτλ κτλ κ τρεχουν στο υποσυνειδητο μου 1000 με τη κουβεντα ουτε που καταλαβα ποτε πηγε 5.

----------


## kutchunie

> Εισαι ικανοποιημενη απο την κλινικ ? γενικως ακουω καλα λογια για τη συγκεκριμενη. Και εγω παρολο που τρεχουν τα ματια κτλ κτλ κ τρεχουν στο υποσυνειδητο μου 1000 με τη κουβεντα ουτε που καταλαβα ποτε πηγε 5.


CC μια χαρά είναι. Και πολύ ελαφριά, δεν μένει βαρύ το δέρμα και σε σημεία που τραβάει υπερβολικά μόλις την βάλω ηρεμεί άμεσα. Και δε μου προκαλει κανενα αλλεργικό

----------


## Constantly curious

> CC μια χαρά είναι. Και πολύ ελαφριά, δεν μένει βαρύ το δέρμα και σε σημεία που τραβάει υπερβολικά μόλις την βάλω ηρεμεί άμεσα. Και δε μου προκαλει κανενα αλλεργικό


Μερσι, θα κανω αναζητηση, αυτο που σου προτεινε η θεραπευτρια,την εκθεση σταδιακα σε περιβαλλον με παιδια, εμενα 1 μου φερνει στο νου, αν ο ανθρωπος σου εχει αδερφια που εχουν κανει παιδακια τοτε σε καποιες οικογενειακες συγκεντρωσεις θα δεις τον εαυτο σου πως νιωθει.

ή απο καποια φιλη ή φιλο.

----------


## kutchunie

Εχουν παιδια μα ειμαστε μακρια, αν και εχει πλάκα όταν βρισκόμαστε με τους πιτσιρικάδες. Δεν ειναι ομως ιδιο το να βλέπεις 1 - 2 ωρες ενα παιδι, απο το να το ζεις. Τεσπα, κατσε να ερθει ο αντρας μου και αντι για καφε σε κανονικο καφέ, θα παρουμε σβαρνα τους παιδοτοπους

----------


## Constantly curious

Δεν ειναι σκετη γλυκα ? [IMG]http://i64.tinypic.com/10foyuh.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## kutchunie

Τέλειο! :D

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα, βαζω και αντηλιακη αλλα οχι συχνα γιατι δεν εχω βρει την καταλληλη για το δερμα μου, πω ... ο ηλιος φταιει ? εγω νομιζα η ελλειπης ενυδατωση και το κατσουφιασμα. Της λιρακ το σερουμ βαζω, εχω δει διαφορα σε ενα ποσοστο αλλα θελω κατι καλυτερο. Τη ρυτιδα την απεκτησα το 2014 απο το μειζον επεισοδιο τωρα που το σκεφτομαι.... 
> 
> 
> Κουτσουνι, θα το δεις... ενστικτωδως θα δινεις οτι δεν ελαβες. :D


η καθετη ρυτίδα είναι έκφρασης λογικα δημιουργήτε οταν συνοφρυονομαστε...γιαυτο ρωτησα αν ειναι απο το φως του ηλιου ..μπορει να μην ειναι καλά τα γυαλια ηλίου σου να μην σε προστατευουν σωστα και να εχεις μια μονιμη εκφραση συνοφριόματος ή μπορει να μην φοράς καθόλου ή γενικα μπορει να εχεις αυτό το υφος μόνιμο στο προσωπό σου... αρα πρέπει να έχεις τον νου σου να μην εχεις αυτην την εκφραση στο πρόσωπό σου...αφόσον ειναι καινούρια εχει πολλες πιθανότητες να απαλύνει . προτεινω μια κρέμα ημερας με ενα 15ρι αντηλιακη προστασία για τωρα, 30ρι για τις πιο θερμες μερες και 50ρι για το καλοκαιρι ..αν θες μπορεις να πάρεις μια cc cream που έχουν και χρωμα για να το χρησιμοποιείς σαν βαση για το μακιγιαζ σου ή απλα να την φορας και να εχεις ενα απαλο υγηες ομοιομορφο χρωμα στο πρόσωπο σου.15- 20 λεπτα πριν απο την κρέμα ημερας να εχεις φορεσει την κρεμα ματιων σου και να την περνας απο εκεινο το σημείο ταμποναριστα .
στο βαψιμο σου - οταν βαφεσαι- δωσε ενταση στα φρυδια και κανε ενα highligt στο κεντρο του μετωπου σου ξεκινωντας απο αναμεσα στα φρυδια με τις φωτοσκιάσεις μονο εσυ θα την βλέπεις την ρυτιδα και κανενας αλλος.

το βραδυ ενα σερουμ αντιγηρανσης- συσφιξης ..ή μια κρεμα νυχτος- προαιρετικα και τα 2 αναλογα την υφή του σερουμ.., και φυσικα η κρεμα ματιων με τον ιδιο τροπο με την πρωινη διαδικασια σε καθαρό προσωπο και να θυμασαι να περιμενεις κλίγο να απορροφηθει η μια κρεμα πριν βαλεις την αλλη. αν σταματησεις να σφιγγεις το μετωπό σου η ρυτιδα θα μαλακώσει. και φυσικα τακτικος καθαρισμος.
οι κρμες κλινικ ειναι ακριβες .. εγω δεν παιρνω κρεμες που ξεπερνουν το δεκαευρο, για να εχω το περιθώριο να τις αντικαταστησω οταν μοου τελειωνουν ...μονο για την αντηλιακη τα εσκασα και αυτο γιατι κανω λειζερ στο προσωπο.
γενικως κυνηγα τις προσφορες ...απορίες?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα με καλυψες δεοντως, δωρεαν συμβουλες και μαλιστα εμπιστοσυνης, σε ευχαριστωωωωω :D:D:D

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα με καλυψες δεοντως, δωρεαν συμβουλες και μαλιστα εμπιστοσυνης, σε ευχαριστωωωωω :D:D:D


στην αρχη ειναι λιγο βαρετο αλλα σιγα σιγα παιρνεις το κολάι και μπαινεις σαυτην την διαδικασια. ψαξου και με τις avon - oriflame κτλ στο δυαδυκτιο... εγω εχω αρχισει και βγαζω και χαρτζιλικακι κιολας ;)

----------


## Constantly curious

Σωστη Ρεα :D

Καλο βραδυ κοριτσαρες !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

καλημερα στο παρεακι πως ειμαστε σημερα?

----------


## Constantly curious

Ενα χαλι μαυρο, με ενα ματι τουμπανο απο την αλλεργια. 
ΚΑΤΑ τα αλλα ΟΛΑ μαγικα - υπεροχα- μοναδικα ...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

ωχ...καταλαβα!! υπομονη σισακι...

----------


## Fleur

καλημέρα σε όλους. εγω δεν μπορω να πω ότι ξύπνησα με ιδιαίτερη ορεξη. επισης χθες βγηκα μεν για λιγακι με φίλους αλλά επειδη υπηρχε τσιγαρο παλι εχω μια ενοχληση στο λαιμο. θα κανονισω απο βδομαδα να κανω τις εξετασεις μου και να κανονισω να παω στην ΩΡΛ να δουμε τι γινεται. γιατι εχω ανησυχησει...βεβαια δεν ποναω οσο πριν αλλα κατα διαστηματα υπαρχει η ενοχληση η οποια χτυπαει και στο αυτι. και μεσα σ'ολα παλι καταρροη τι διαλα

----------


## Constantly curious

Απο υπομονη αλλο τιποτα ρεακι, γαιδουρινη μπορω να πω.

Φλερ μπας και εχεις ιγμοριτιδα ? η οποια κατ επεκταση ερεθιζει λαιμο ?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

εγω αποτι καταλαβα τελικα ...η μονη λυση φλερ, ειναι ναρχισεις και εσυ το καπνισμα!!...χοχοχο..

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεα,εχω μια απορια, γραφοντας χθες - καθαρισμος προσωπου- εννοεις peeling ή καθε μερα με βαμβακι κ λοσιον περασμα στο προσωπο ? :confused:

----------


## Fleur

σισι μου υπομονή. το παθαινεις με τις αλλαγες καιρου ή μας ψεκαζουν τελικα ;;;

----------


## Constantly curious

> σισι μου υπομονή. το παθαινεις με τις αλλαγες καιρου ή μας ψεκαζουν τελικα ;;;


τι να σου πω ... εχω μεινει αλαλη. Εγω ειχα αποδεχθει την ανοιξιατικη αλλεργια τωρα πως γινεται καταχειμωνο να με πιανει ? νεο φρουτο
Φτερνισμα και φαγουρα ουρανισκου σε συνδυασμο με ματι που τρεχει αδιαλειπτως. Οτι πρεπει για να χτυπησω γκομενακι δλδ 
- Κλαιουσα style -

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα,εχω μια απορια, γραφοντας χθες - καθαρισμος προσωπου- εννοεις peeling ή καθε μερα με βαμβακι κ λοσιον περασμα στο προσωπο ? :confused:


1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα σκραμπ μασκα γαλακτωμα λοσιον κρεμα..με αυτη τη σειρα. και καθημερινα αν δεν βαφεσαι ενα σαπουνακι ή τζελ προσωπου πρωι και βραδυ 10 λεπτα πριν την ενυδατωση ειναι καλα. το γαλακτωμα και την λοσιον για οταν ξεβαφεσαι κυριως . εχεις μαυρα στιγματα?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τι να σου πω ... εχω μεινει αλαλη. Εγω ειχα αποδεχθει την ανοιξιατικη αλλεργια τωρα πως γινεται καταχειμωνο να με πιανει ? νεο φρουτο
> Φτερνισμα και φαγουρα ουρανισκου σε συνδυασμο με ματι που τρεχει αδιαλειπτως. Οτι πρεπει για να χτυπησω γκομενακι δλδ 
> - Κλαιουσα style -


χαχαχαχα... θα πας στον τυπο οπως εισαι πλαντασμενη και θα του πεις ατακα"για σενα υποφερω ..αν δεν μου κατσεις θα σκοτωθωωω"

----------


## Fleur

> Απο υπομονη αλλο τιποτα ρεακι, γαιδουρινη μπορω να πω.
> 
> Φλερ μπας και εχεις ιγμοριτιδα ? η οποια κατ επεκταση ερεθιζει λαιμο ?


τι να πω σισι. το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι το διαφραγμα μου ειναι θεοκλειστο απο τη μια μερια και με κρεατακια απο την αλλη.οποτε εχω οπισθορινικη καταρροη μονιμα ειδικα τον χειμωνα. δηλαδη περισσοτερο αναπνεω με το στομα παρα με τη μύτη οποτε ευκολα τσιμπαω και μολυνσεις...

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρεακι εχω λιγα στη μυτουλα, αλλα βαζω αφρο καθαρισμου. Σκραμπ πως να κανω ομως που το μισο προσωπο ειναι υπερ ευαισθητο και ξηρο κ το υπολοιπο κανονικο ?

----------


## Fleur

> εγω αποτι καταλαβα τελικα ...η μονη λυση φλερ, ειναι ναρχισεις και εσυ το καπνισμα!!...χοχοχο..


μαρη αυτο με ελειπε μοναχα

----------


## Constantly curious

Φλερ εχεις σκεφτει να κανεις επεμβαση για το διαφραγμα ?
-Να πας να στον δει τον λαιμο και οπως ειπαμε, με μετρο οι καραμελες.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεακι εχω λιγα στη μυτουλα, αλλα βαζω αφρο καθαρισμου. Σκραμπ πως να κανω ομως που το μισο προσωπο ειναι υπερ ευαισθητο και ξηρο κ το υπολοιπο κανονικο ?


νομιζα οτι ειχες πει μικτο.. θα παιρνεις για ευαισθητες - ξηρες επιδερμιδες, τα απαλα που λέμε ..εγω εχω ενα τζελ με μικροκοκκους και το χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα σαν σαπουνι δοκιμασε με κατι απαλο ..και να κάνεις μασκες ενυδατωσης και ναι για τους πόρους βοηθαει ενα παχυρευστο γαλακτωμα, εγω χρησιμοποιω αυτα που αφαιρεις με νερο. 
πάρε μια γλαστρα με αλοη και κοβε φυλλα της θα σε ωφελήσει πολυ η αλοη..εγω την βαζω και στα μαλια και στο σωμα

----------


## Constantly curious

Λογικα ειναι κανονικο - ξηρο, δεν ειχα ποτε λιπαρο αλλά η ευαισθησια- ξηροτητα στο μετωπο με εχει κουρασει, παρολο που ενυδατωνω καθημερινα.
Σε ευχαριστω για ακομη μια φορα για της κοσμητικες προτασεις :D

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Λογικα ειναι κανονικο - ξηρο, δεν ειχα ποτε λιπαρο αλλά η ευαισθησια- ξηροτητα στο μετωπο με εχει κουρασει, παρολο που ενυδατωνω καθημερινα.
> Σε ευχαριστω για ακομη μια φορα για της κοσμητικες προτασεις :D


δεν ειναι καλη η κρεμα που χρησιμοποιεις... ειναι για ξηρες επιδερμιδες?

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τις γουσταρω πολυ αυτες τις καλλυντικοσυζητησεις μην με ευχαριστεις καθολου...εγω σευχαριστω γτ μου χαν λειψει

----------


## Fleur

> Φλερ εχεις σκεφτει να κανεις επεμβαση για το διαφραγμα ?
> -Να πας να στον δει τον λαιμο και οπως ειπαμε, με μετρο οι καραμελες.


θα παω τι να καμω. θα καμω και τις αιματος. και βλεπουμε. καραμελες τις σταματησα. οι κοκκινιλες νομιζω καλυτερα σημερα

----------


## kutchunie

> Ρεακι εχω λιγα στη μυτουλα, αλλα βαζω αφρο καθαρισμου. Σκραμπ πως να κανω ομως που το μισο προσωπο ειναι υπερ ευαισθητο και ξηρο κ το υπολοιπο κανονικο ?


Επειδή έχω το ίδιο θέμα, δεν αγοράζω καθαρισμό ή έξτρα σκράμπ. Αγοράζω λάδι καρύδας ή βούτυρο, εντελως ακατέργαστο προιόν δηλαδή, και κάνω σκράμπ μονή μου με το λάδι και την ζαχαρη. Και αφηνει τελειο δερμα που μοσχοβολάει και μετα το ξεπλένω. Δεν αφηνει λιπαρότητα αι καθαριζει παρα πολυ καλα πόρους και σμίγμα κτλ. ενω ενυδατώνει κιόλας

----------


## PAPA

> Ρεα μου, αλλεργικη ρινιτιδα παλι, δεν ειναι ιος ειναι ενα ενοχλητικο αψου αψου συν κατι ματια τουμπανο --- Πως εισαι ρεα μου εσυ ? δουλεια φανταζομαι ε?
> 
> Μαντυ με το καλο αφου γεννησεις αν θες θα σου βγαλω και τον χαρτη του μικρου.
> 
> Ρεα αυτα που εγραψες στο κουτσουνι τα βρηκα παρα πολυ ευστοχα και συγκινητικα, για το θεμα αναληψης ευθυνης και μεγαλωματος ενος πλασματος.
> Γυρισες δυναμικα και παρα πολυ καλα !!!!!!!! Η εργασιοθεραπεια βοηθησε? Το βιβλιο το τελειωσες φανταζομαι ε?


Κι εγώ με ξηρό βήχα ,πήρα αντιβίωση αναγκαστικά!!! Και σημειωτέον με ένα παιδί άρρωστο και στο καπάκι και το δεύτερο με αμυγδαλίτιδα και ουρολοίμωξη το μανάρι μου!!! Στο σπίτι κατάσταση εξωφρενική! Ο γιατρός μας έστειλε αθήνα παίδων. Οι ιδιωτικοί γιατροί είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους ευθυνόφοβοι! Μόλις φτάσαμε πάθαμε πλάκα!!! Ήταν τουλάχιστον διακόσια νούμερα πριν απο μας!! Πήραμε το παιδί και φύγαμε! Εκεί κινδύνευε να κολλήσει χίλιες δυο αρρώστιες! Τελικα πράξαμε σωστά, ο μικρός συνήλθε!! Όπου φτωχός και η μοίρα του, θα άνοιγα θέμα για το δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω!!! Έχω στο περιβάλλον μου συγγενικά άτομα που νοσηλεύονται μόνο σε ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία και σε σουίτες ως επί το πλείστον! Έχουν ιδιωτική ασφάλιση. Σκεφτήκαμε να κάνουμε κι εμείς αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα με ένα μισθό.Ωραία να μεγαλώνεις παιδιά αλλά φτάνει μόνο η Αγάπη???????
Madi με το καλό το μωράκι σου. Τα διδυμάκια μου είναι ψαράκια! 
Cc ασχολείσαι με αστρολογία??? Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!!

----------


## Fleur

Καλημέρα σε όλο το παρεακι, ξύπνησα λίγο καλύτερα σήμερα αν και λιγο νωριτερα. Η διαθεση καλύτερα αν και η καταροη υπάρχει ακόμα για 2η μέρα. Η κοκκινιλα στον ουρανισκο καλύτερα αλλά όταν καταπίνω ο λαιμός ενοχλεί ακόμα. τι να πω πια. και παλαιοτερα ενιωθα ενα κομπο στο λαιμο στο ιδιο σημειο, πότε πότε αλλά μου είπε ο ψυχιατρος (γιατι το ειχα ψαξει σε ωρλ) παλι και μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικό αλλα τωρα συνυπαρχει και πονος όχι παντα. τωρα απο βδομαδα θα παω να δω τι γινεται στην ΩΡΛ μιας που εχει και την προηγουμενη εικονα.
Papa περαστικα σε σενα και στα μικρα σου, εγω τρελαινομαι μόνο με μενα αν ειχα και παιδακια αρρωστα αστα να πανε, θα την ειχα χασει τη μπαλλα. ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλύτερα. απο περιεργεια τι αντιβιωση σου εδωσαν; εμενα αμοξιλ αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειδα τρελλη διαφορα.
Σισι μου ελπιζω να εισαι και εσύ καλύτερα. Μαρη ρεα, δινεις και συμβουλες καλλυντικωνεεεε;;; για πες αυτη της απιβιτα την bee radiant την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις; γιατι μου εχει τελειωσει η ημερας εχω περιεργα μεικτο δερμα, να φανταστειτε όταν κανω καθημερινο καθαρισμό με σαπουνακι υγρο γεμιζω σπυρακια.
ο Σταυρουκος δεν μου μιλαει καθολου πια. με ξεχασε να ξερετε

----------


## Macgyver

> Κι εγώ με ξηρό βήχα ,πήρα αντιβίωση αναγκαστικά!!! Και σημειωτέον με ένα παιδί άρρωστο και στο καπάκι και το δεύτερο με αμυγδαλίτιδα και ουρολοίμωξη το μανάρι μου!!! Στο σπίτι κατάσταση εξωφρενική! Ο γιατρός μας έστειλε αθήνα παίδων. Οι ιδιωτικοί γιατροί είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους ευθυνόφοβοι! Μόλις φτάσαμε πάθαμε πλάκα!!! Ήταν τουλάχιστον διακόσια νούμερα πριν απο μας!! Πήραμε το παιδί και φύγαμε! Εκεί κινδύνευε να κολλήσει χίλιες δυο αρρώστιες! Τελικα πράξαμε σωστά, ο μικρός συνήλθε!! Όπου φτωχός και η μοίρα του, θα άνοιγα θέμα για το δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω!!!!


Πω πω , Δημητρα , και τα δυο αρρωστα , και ουρολοιμωξη ? περαστικα , αμα περιμενεις απο δημοσια νοσοκομεια , σωθηκες . Ειχα ενα ατυχηματακι , με πηγαν στον Ερυθυρο Σταυρο , σε 3 μερες , αντε σπιτακι σου , μια χαρα εισαι !! μα ποναω εδω αριστερα , καντε του μια παυσιπονη ( για πολλοστη φορα ) , ε , τελικα ποναγα , αιματουρουσα , και πηγα με ιδ. ασφαλεια στο Υγεια με ρηξη νεφρου , μια βδομαδα !!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Κι εγώ με ξηρό βήχα ,πήρα αντιβίωση αναγκαστικά!!! Και σημειωτέον με ένα παιδί άρρωστο και στο καπάκι και το δεύτερο με αμυγδαλίτιδα και ουρολοίμωξη το μανάρι μου!!! Στο σπίτι κατάσταση εξωφρενική! Ο γιατρός μας έστειλε αθήνα παίδων. Οι ιδιωτικοί γιατροί είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους ευθυνόφοβοι! Μόλις φτάσαμε πάθαμε πλάκα!!! Ήταν τουλάχιστον διακόσια νούμερα πριν απο μας!! Πήραμε το παιδί και φύγαμε! Εκεί κινδύνευε να κολλήσει χίλιες δυο αρρώστιες! Τελικα πράξαμε σωστά, ο μικρός συνήλθε!! Όπου φτωχός και η μοίρα του, θα άνοιγα θέμα για το δημόσιο σύστημα υγείας αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω!!! Έχω στο περιβάλλον μου συγγενικά άτομα που νοσηλεύονται μόνο σε ιδιωτικά νοσοκομεία και σε σουίτες ως επί το πλείστον! Έχουν ιδιωτική ασφάλιση. Σκεφτήκαμε να κάνουμε κι εμείς αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα με ένα μισθό.Ωραία να μεγαλώνεις παιδιά αλλά φτάνει μόνο η Αγάπη???????
> Madi με το καλό το μωράκι σου. Τα διδυμάκια μου είναι ψαράκια! 
> Cc ασχολείσαι με αστρολογία??? Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!!


παπα μου καλησπέρα, βριζω τον εαυτο μου που ασχοληθουμαι με τοσες σαχλαμαρες και τελικα χανω τα πιο ουσιασικα μυνηματα, γιατι τωρα το ειδα το ποστ σου και το σκεφτομουν να σε ρωτησω για τα παιδακια σου, τα ειχα εγνοια απο τοτε που μας ειπες για τις εξετασεις!.. τελος καλου ολα καλα ... ειμαστε γερα σκαρια εμεις τα ψαρακια :p! ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου, οτι πρεπει να ξανασκεφτεις την ιδιωτική ασφαλιση..και εγω το σκεφτομαι για μενα και καποια στιγμη που το ειχα ψαξει δεν ήταν ακριβα..κατω απο 200 τον χρονο...νομιζω... τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω που εχεουν φτασει οι τιμες... αλλα ξεγνοιαζεις απο το δραμα του ΕΣΥ. οσες γνωστες μου το εκαναν για τα παιδια τους απαλλαχθηκαν απο ενα σοβαρο προβλημα που εχετε οι μανουλες. τα αγγελουδακια μας ειναι ευαισθητα σε αρρωστειες ..ειδικα τον χειμωνα. Οπότε, αν μπορεις, σιγα σιγα ... άρχισε να μαζευεις χρηματα και ψαξτο μηπως το βρεις σε καποια οικονομικη τιμη.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημέρα σε όλο το παρεακι, ξύπνησα λίγο καλύτερα σήμερα αν και λιγο νωριτερα. Η διαθεση καλύτερα αν και η καταροη υπάρχει ακόμα για 2η μέρα. Η κοκκινιλα στον ουρανισκο καλύτερα αλλά όταν καταπίνω ο λαιμός ενοχλεί ακόμα. τι να πω πια. και παλαιοτερα ενιωθα ενα κομπο στο λαιμο στο ιδιο σημειο, πότε πότε αλλά μου είπε ο ψυχιατρος (γιατι το ειχα ψαξει σε ωρλ) παλι και μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικό αλλα τωρα συνυπαρχει και πονος όχι παντα. τωρα απο βδομαδα θα παω να δω τι γινεται στην ΩΡΛ μιας που εχει και την προηγουμενη εικονα.
> Papa περαστικα σε σενα και στα μικρα σου, εγω τρελαινομαι μόνο με μενα αν ειχα και παιδακια αρρωστα αστα να πανε, θα την ειχα χασει τη μπαλλα. ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλύτερα. απο περιεργεια τι αντιβιωση σου εδωσαν; εμενα αμοξιλ αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειδα τρελλη διαφορα.
> Σισι μου ελπιζω να εισαι και εσύ καλύτερα. Μαρη ρεα, δινεις και συμβουλες καλλυντικωνεεεε;;; για πες αυτη της απιβιτα την bee radiant την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις; γιατι μου εχει τελειωσει η ημερας εχω περιεργα μεικτο δερμα, να φανταστειτε όταν κανω καθημερινο καθαρισμό με σαπουνακι υγρο γεμιζω σπυρακια.
> ο Σταυρουκος δεν μου μιλαει καθολου πια. με ξεχασε να ξερετε


καλημερα φλερουλα μουυυυ... η σχεση σας με τον σταυρο περναει κριση...τουν ξιλουγιασι η ξετσιπωτ η μαντη ..ιγου θα σι που τι γινετ πισου απτην πλάτσ σου μαρηηη.. ιχι γιν χαμους κακους μι του σουτιεν της ... διου μερες ουλοι ίχουν σκας με δαυτη κι ξισμπουν σι μινααα ... !!!
εχω ακουσει καλες αξιολογησεις για την bee αλλα οταν μιλάμε για απιβιτα ... γνωμη μου ειναι να πας στην μεκκα την wine elixir !!! είναι λίγο πιο ακριβη
αλλα .. ειναι ... ααααχχχ ..αναθεμα τη φτουχεια μ!!! εχω ερωτα με την απιβιτα γενικα..εχει ενα λιπ μπαλμ που ξεπερναει καθε αλλο που εχω δοκιμασει εβερ!!!... χειμωνα καλοκαιρι το φοραω και εχω ξεγνοιασει με τα ξερα μου χειλη!
στο θεμα μας !! πήγαινε να ζητησεις δειγματακια τα χοντος δινουν και καποια φαρμακεια ...και απο τις 2 σειρες bee kai wine elixir και οποια σου κανει καλύτερα την παιρνεις και ξεγνοιαζεις :)

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πω πω , Δημητρα , και τα δυο αρρωστα , και ουρολοιμωξη ? περαστικα , αμα περιμενεις απο δημοσια νοσοκομεια , σωθηκες . Ειχα ενα ατυχηματακι , με πηγαν στον Ερυθυρο Σταυρο , σε 3 μερες , αντε σπιτακι σου , μια χαρα εισαι !! μα ποναω εδω αριστερα , καντε του μια παυσιπονη ( για πολλοστη φορα ) , ε , τελικα ποναγα , αιματουρουσα , και πηγα με ιδ. ασφαλεια στο Υγεια με ρηξη νεφρου , μια βδομαδα !!!


μα εγω γιατι καταντησα αντινοσοφοβικη!.. απο τα χαλια του!!... ειχα 2 μπαρμπαδες με καρκινο και τους εβλεπα να ξεροσταλιαζουν στους βρωμικους διαδρομους γιατι δεν εβρισκαν κρεβατια ... εκει πια ξεπερασε καθε λογικη το θεμα!!!!
μια φιλη μου γεννησε σε δημοσιο νοσοκομειο και παραλιγο να το χασει το παιδακι της!!!..παραπεταμενη την ειχαν ..και εκει που την περιμεναμε ..βλέπω εναν σβολο με τριχες να κυλάει μπροστα μας σε μεγεθος παλαμης ... πως δεν ξερασα επιτομου και κρατηθηκα... πως ειναι στις τενιες φαρ ουεστ με τους αγκαθινουςθαμνους, σαν μπάλλες που τους παιρνει ο αερας... καπως ετσι αλλα σε πιο σιχαμερο!!! ..ΧΑΟΣ!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Καλημέρα σε όλο το παρεακι, ξύπνησα λίγο καλύτερα σήμερα αν και λιγο νωριτερα. Η διαθεση καλύτερα αν και η καταροη υπάρχει ακόμα για 2η μέρα. Η κοκκινιλα στον ουρανισκο καλύτερα αλλά όταν καταπίνω ο λαιμός ενοχλεί ακόμα. τι να πω πια. και παλαιοτερα ενιωθα ενα κομπο στο λαιμο στο ιδιο σημειο, πότε πότε αλλά μου είπε ο ψυχιατρος (γιατι το ειχα ψαξει σε ωρλ) παλι και μου ειχε πει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικό αλλα τωρα συνυπαρχει και πονος όχι παντα. τωρα απο βδομαδα θα παω να δω τι γινεται στην ΩΡΛ μιας που εχει και την προηγουμενη εικονα.
> Papa περαστικα σε σενα και στα μικρα σου, εγω τρελαινομαι μόνο με μενα αν ειχα και παιδακια αρρωστα αστα να πανε, θα την ειχα χασει τη μπαλλα. ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλύτερα. απο περιεργεια τι αντιβιωση σου εδωσαν; εμενα αμοξιλ αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειδα τρελλη διαφορα.
> Σισι μου ελπιζω να εισαι και εσύ καλύτερα. Μαρη ρεα, δινεις και συμβουλες καλλυντικωνεεεε;;; για πες αυτη της απιβιτα την bee radiant την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις; γιατι μου εχει τελειωσει η ημερας εχω περιεργα μεικτο δερμα, να φανταστειτε όταν κανω καθημερινο καθαρισμό με σαπουνακι υγρο γεμιζω σπυρακια.
> ο Σταυρουκος δεν μου μιλαει καθολου πια. με ξεχασε να ξερετε


για το σαπουνακι δοκιμασε το τσονσον μπειμπ σαμπου ..το γνωστο το οχι πια δακρυα, ειναι οτι πιο αγνο κυκλοφορει..αποσο ξερω..αν και αυτο σου κανει σπυρακια ..το κοβεις το σαπουνισμα και πας στα γαλακτωματα

----------


## Macgyver

Μα , Ρεα , ειναι γνωστο οτι οπου ενεπλακη το ΔΝΤ , ο μεσος ορος ζωης μειωθηκε κατα 5-10 χρονια , κακη περιθαλψη . Ακομη και στο Υγεια , που ειναι η ' ναυαρχιδα ' των νοσοκομειων μας , οι γιατροι εχουν να πληρωθουν 1 χρονο , χρωσταει ο ΕΟΠΥΥ ΣΤΟ Υγεια 35 εκατομ, εχω φιλο γιατρο εκει .

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

τα χουνε βγαλει στο διπλασιο με τα φακελακια και τις μιζες οι περισσοτεροι απο αυτους!..οι λιγοι τιμιοι και καθαροι την πληρωσαν την νυφη!!.. τους πολλους δεν τους λυπάμαι καθολου αληθεια σου λέω ... και πριν το δντ τα ιδια ηταν και χειροτερα βρε μακ μου...

----------


## PAPA

Ρέα, Φλερ, Μακ σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!!! Περάσαμε οικογενειακώς μεγάλη περιπέτεια!! Τώρα είμαστε καλύτερα δόξα το Θεό! Φλερ zinadol μου έδωσαν και στο μικρό επίσης για την αμυγδαλίτιδα αλλά είναι λίγο βαριά για το στομάχι. Εγώ είμαι καλύτερ, πέρα από μια βραχνάδα που έχω αλλά ο βήχας σταμάτησε. Ρέα μετά τις γιορτές θα το ψάξουμε το θέμα της ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα μας τύχει κάτι άλλο γιατί βρε παιδιά αυτό το 2015 τώρα στο τέλος του μας πήγε πολύ άσχημα!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

σε ολους μας πηγε ασχημα το 2015... !! και μη χειροτερα..παπα μου...να πάει και να μην ξαναρθει!

----------

